# Daemons of Chaos: Which god?



## Grimful (Dec 17, 2012)

Try as I may, I'm unable to resist the call of the dark gods any longer, however I'm unsure of which chaos god to focus on. 

Yes, I want you to tell me what to play on an army book that's not out yet. I understand things won't be exactly the same, but I assume they will keep the same style at least.

Anyway, I'm torn between Khorne, Tzeentch and Slaanesh.

I love the look of Bloodletters/Juggernaughts/basically everything but the Soul Grinder and I like the idea of smashing things in close combat, but the lack of magic/shooting is a turn off, I don't want to be an army that literally just runs straight across the field and hopes the dice rolls go in my favor. Does Khorne have more strategy than just "Move in a straight line and punch stuff" 

I like the Tzeentch hero models and having a magic focus, but running an all Tzeentch army seems like it would run low on power dice... that and I mostly play a Dwarven army, so pure magic could be painful. ._.

Slaanesh has the models I'm least interested in, as none of them actually look like something that would be appealing, but they're fast and have magic, so that might have some fun in it.

As of right now, my only army is Empire and I do love it's play style 
(Played both Calvary and Infantry and I like the heavy Infantry focus with Calv/Cannon support the most.) If that helps any. 

Thank you for helping me figure this out, I would prefer to run a mono-list, because I feel like it's fluffier and just looks better and right now Khorne is just slightly in the lead. 

Thank you for any help in my future corruption.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I would hold off a couple of weeks on deciding what you want to take: there is a new army book about to come out and the current strengths and weaknesses may shift.
Don't get me wrong, khorne will still smash face and tzeentch is still going to be magical but they may well do it in slightly different ways: it looks like khorne may well get a chariot mounted cannon and there have been rumours that how horrors work may change as well. The first may well mean that khorne have limited but very powerful ranged firepower while the second might just make it easier to run a mono-tzeentch army by everything not relying on the power dice pool.
... they're even giving a fast moving unit to necrons... will the shocks never end.

Personally I've been gradually downsizing my massive daemons army but have paused until the new book is out.... never know what is going to be good/bad/indifferent.


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

Tim/Steve said:


> ... they're even giving a fast moving unit to necrons... will the shocks never end.


Not until they've made a mechanic cavalry for Dwarfs and pox-riding skavens. Maybe even big mechanic dwarven giant, like in Skyrim.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Mr. Black Orc said:


> Not until they've made a mechanic cavalry for Dwarfs and pox-riding skavens. Maybe even big mechanic dwarven giant, like in Skyrim.


a CC Tau HQ, a small fast moving battle suit with 4 arms with energy blade things, and 2 flamethrowers just because


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Had a chance to have a look at the new book today. Basically all spells are the same as in the new WoC book with some different lore attributes - generally healing things that match the lore (I.E Slaanesh lore has a chance to heal nearby deamonettes/Fiends).

Theres some stat changes, i wasnt looking into to much detail but did notice the great unclean ones are now only 6 wounds!

Heralds have 3 teirs of upgrades and always use the best one that effects units. Again i didint look at everything but an example of slaanesh is things like always passing LoS and stat tests or ASF for the herald and unit.

Deamon princes look the same as the WoC but have a new upgrade system that works pretty much the same as rolling for spells. Pay the points then roll on the table at the start of the game (0-6 options, may always downgrade to 0, which is always a weapon option) Again like the herals these are 3 tiered and points staggerd to match.

Demonic instability is mostly the same. A double 1 now will let you ignore all the wounds you've lost in that combat phase, a double 6 though kills the whole unit - so looks like you might just want a bsb now.

Oh and every winds of magic on your turn has bonus effects from killing your own units/characters to turning opponents characters into heralds.

Theres probably lots more options/changes i've seen but overall it looks like a very fun book if very random to play with.


----------

